# Traded for CZ75B



## Alycat (Sep 13, 2014)

After much research, I decided to find a CZ 75b. I also decided that 4 1911s was one too many and chose to sell my Sig C3. Fortunately I had the Sig with me when I found the CZ 75b Omega NIB and was able to make the trade.

Although I only had one range session of 80 rounds, I am very happy with my new 9 and happy I made the trade.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ is the best bang for the buck in the industry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the CZ-75B Omega, and it is a sweet shooter. I've put nearly 1000 rounds through it now, and it has performed flawlessly. It is said that the CZ-75 is the finest combat pistol made (if it were in .45), but the fact that it is used by more military forces and police agencies than any pistol in the world has to say something about this gun. 

The ONLY negative (if there is one) is the stiff DA pull, but I can tell you that if does loosen up the more you shoot it. I know you can send it to the CZ factory and they will do a nice trigger job on it, or you can replace the hammer spring yourself (I'm told it is relatively easy to do) to help relieve that stiffness. That said, if you cock/lock it, you will never have to contend with the DA, so you may not want to even fool with it. I have not yet, and I'm not sure I will. 

Great gun, great choice, and congrats!


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice gun, it's at the top of my want list.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I have the CZ-75B Omega, and it is a sweet shooter. I've put nearly 1000 rounds through it now, and it has performed flawlessly. It is said that the CZ-75 is the finest combat pistol made (if it were in .45), but the fact that it is used by more military forces and police agencies than any pistol in the world has to say something about this gun.
> 
> The ONLY negative (if there is one) is the stiff DA pull, but I can tell you that if does loosen up the more you shoot it. I know you can send it to the CZ factory and they will do a nice trigger job on it, or you can replace the hammer spring yourself (I'm told it is relatively easy to do) to help relieve that stiffness. That said, if you cock/lock it, you will never have to contend with the DA, so you may not want to even fool with it. I have not yet, and I'm not sure I will.
> 
> Great gun, great choice, and congrats!


Yes, the hammer spring replacement is very simple and I HIGHLY recommend this procedure for the CZ 75B. Turns a pretty good gun into a nearly great one.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

CZs are wonderful guns. I'm sure you will enjoy yours more as time goes by.


----------

